# pic request mk4 gti + 19's + bags



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

I did some searching , didn't find much . I"ve got a set of 19" holstens and im thinking about putting an analog setup on the car . post em up please:beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

an R32.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5204272-Frame-layed.

Also u can search for the username "Moacur" he had an R32 that was only on 19's


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Perhaps martin can chime in, he is running 19's with boc setup and d-cup rears if i remember correctly....His sits pretty too

****EDIT: GOD DAMN 1000 POSTS ALREADY, AT LEAST MY 1000TH POST WENT TO POSTING A PICTURE OF A LOCAL ****


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

my old ride(sorry not a gti):


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Perhaps martin can chime in, he is running 19's with boc setup and d-cup rears if i remember correctly....His sits pretty too
> 
> ****EDIT: GOD DAMN 1000 POSTS ALREADY, AT LEAST MY 1000TH POST WENT TO POSTING A PICTURE OF A LOCAL ****


they are 18's man! :laugh: i just cut my cups down and took the wheel spacers out its like 23 ftg in the rear now


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

19s look great as long as you lay frame  215/35s are a must too


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

martin13 said:


> they are 18's man! :laugh: i just cut my cups down and took the wheel spacers out its like 23 ftg in the rear now


Damn fail on my part. Nvm my post then. Btw you should be able to get less than that, that's what I run on coils in the summer man


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Damn fail on my part. Nvm my post then. Btw you should be able to get less than that, that's what I run on coils in the summer man


the beam is hitting the body right now when i air out lol


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

martin13 said:


> the beam is hitting the body right now when i air out lol


Perhaps thats why my coils won't go lower in the rear 

So you gonna come over and help me with my install? Its getting done this thursday/friday and i don't have your facebook. PM me if you are free, the more help the better. Trying to get everything framed/wired/lines ran/struts/bags in in two days before i head out to mexico


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Air Lift XL front and standard rears.


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice , thanks for the info guys . I bought some 215/35's friday . I think im going to go pick up my parts tomorrow . Im running a tt exhaust and it looks like my left rear bag is going to be real close to the muffler . Any ideas on that ?:beer:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

klcorrado05 said:


> Nice , thanks for the info guys . I bought some 215/35's friday . I think im going to go pick up my parts tomorrow . Im running a tt exhaust and it looks like my left rear bag is going to be real close to the muffler . Any ideas on that ?:beer:


cut the muffler off, or try and move it over a bit..my buddy ran a TT exhaust on his jetta and it was super close to the rear bag, he eventually just cut it off and ran a bigger resonater instead of a muffler


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

I took a look at it and i can move the muffler back a foot and have plenty of room . Im building everything on mine so im trying to figure out which bag is going to work the best on the front . I have damping adjustable coilovers that i want to use . I like the idea of being able to firm up the struts with bags .:beer:


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Anybody running 7076 firestones on the rear ?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

klcorrado05 said:


> I took a look at it and i can move the muffler back a foot and have plenty of room . Im building everything on mine so im trying to figure out which bag is going to work the best on the front . I have damping adjustable coilovers that i want to use . I like the idea of being able to firm up the struts with bags .:beer:


Go with the non-XL Air Lift struts because they ride great and are adjustable.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

19x8.5
Standard Airlifts
Airlift Rear, Stock TDI Exhaust.

I went to the local Parts store and picked up a 3foot Heat Sock. Just like the silver material u find on ur O2 sensor wires, or on the brakelines across the firewall. Threaded the airline through that, ran the airline up and over the heat shield (between the body and the heat shield over muffler to rear D/S bag.) its been 10 months no problem with the line what so ever.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Best way to run lines for mk4.

Rears, take off the rear fender liners and door cards. Run the line right out where the ABS wire goes. For the fronts, lift up the bottom of your seats, there are rubber grommets. Make holes in them and then run the front lines right through there.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Ordered the aero sport bags yesterday . Hopefully i will be on it this weekend . :thumbup: good idea on running the rear lines . Has anybody tried to mount a tank behind the rear bumper ? Im def. going to mount my compressor outside of the car . I dont know where im going to put the tank yet .


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Heres the car . I've my wifes 19" gallardo reps on it now , but im putting the holstens on in gloss black .


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

wyman's car is on point for air and 19s but its a jetta


----------



## justrave (Feb 12, 2011)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> wyman's car is on point for air and 19s but its a jetta


youre a JETTA GOD DAMNIT


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

justrave said:


> youre a JETTA GOD DAMNIT


nolan you feeling alright?


----------



## kaylagiordano (Jan 18, 2011)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> nolan you feeling alright?


he misses me.. hes gonna act a little funny for a while lol


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

justrave said:


> youre a JETTA DOD GAMNIT


x2


----------

